# What Films Have You Seen Recently?



## Guest (Jul 25, 2016)

Recently I watched the new Tarzan film. It was okay, but maybe not as gripping as it looked in the trailer.

(They do that don't they, put all the best bits in the trailer!)

Also saw 10 Cloverfield Lane. This was gripping and keeps you guessing. John Goodman puts in a great creepy performance.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, I haven't been watching any films recently but I'm hoping to rewatch Beasts of the Southern Wild again. Saw it when it was in theaters and I can honestly say that it's one of the best films out there.

Aside from films, I started watching Stranger Things on Netflix today and it's amazing so far.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I watched The Town recently.


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

I just had a huge movie binge on netflix. Beverly Hills Cop I & II, all the Back to The Future movies, and Lethal Weapon. Love 80s movies.


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just watched Numb. Very funny movie for someone who has dp because I have dealt with almost every problem he has dealt with. Although I didn't like the fact that it didn't have a very positive message.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Court Jester Stephen said:


> I just had a huge movie binge on netflix. Beverly Hills Cop I & II, all the Back to The Future movies, and Lethal Weapon. Love 80s movies.


I watched Escape From New York recently! Set in the dystopian future of 1997.

"Snake Plissken? I thought you were dead"


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> I watched Escape From New York recently! Set in the dystopian future of 1997.
> 
> "Snake Plissken? I thought you were dead"


I've watched escape from L.A. That movie was so dumb and so funny, especially the part where he surfs.
I also like the Escape movies because the main character, snake was the base for my favorite video game character, big boss


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I recently watched The Shallows, which I initially dyslexically read as "She Swallows." Needless to say it wasn't as good as I hoped.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

I've got Pacific Rim on DVD and seen it a few times. I think I heard they are making a sequel. I read Cloud Atlas, but not seen the movie yet.

Watched Eddie the Eagle the other night! It does follow the formula for these types of movies, but I liked it as a feel good film.

Also watched the new Independence day: Resurgence! Very cool, I remember the impact of the first one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

The new Star Trek, and I've been rewatching Deadpool constantly it's hilarious.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't watched any newer movies, but I'm almost done with The Exorcist. Pretty good movie, albeit boring in some parts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

ASM, Guardians is really entertaining with Chris Pratt, and there's a sequel too, is it out yet? Not sure.

Not seen the new Star Trek yet Nomad, hoping to though. Saw Deadpool, I dunno, thought it was ok, was funny!

Doesn't have to be a new film diz, just what you saw recently  Exorcist is a classic for it's time, but, yeah, I never quite got why it's so acclaimed, but it is pretty iconic.

Most recently watched the Now You See Me films, 1&2, about a team of magicians pulling heists, loved em  Fresh


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I watched a movie called Timeline on netflix that I had only seen the last half of in 2004ish. Great movie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

I've been on a classics kick lately. "Top Hat" with Fred Astaire and Ginger Rodgers and an excellent silent film called "Cabinet of Dr Caligari"


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

Will there ever be a sequel to Avatar? I thought there was meant to be more.

I don't think I've seen Source Code, I liked Antman, as it was reminiscent of 50's sci-fi classics

Oh, just watched Jaws, forgot how good it is!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't watched a movie in months, literal months. Probably since the beginning of the year. It's just that anything really got my attention, and the movies of today can be pretty uninteresting/cliche.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2016)

hopefully they can finish the maze runner series now that he's no longer in critical condition!


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

i have been going through a massive movie watching binge, i recently watched the departed, amy ( the documentary about amy winehouse). distant voices still lives, do the right thing, boulevard nights, and the girl who lept through time....they were all awesome i must say but probably the most thrilling one was the departed....do the right thing and distant voices stil lives were exceptional aswell

I get a ton of free movie rentals from the t mobile Tuesday app t mobile has were you get a bunch of free things every tuesday and alot of times its free rentals from vudu


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. Actually saw this one in theaters... Wasn't that bad.


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Has anyone seen the new Star Wars?
It just can't keep my attention like the old ones&#8230; (except the prequels, seriously fuck em')


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow, has it been twenty years? Saw the first one at the cinema


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been watching the TV Series "Fargo".


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Just finished watching "Pan's Labyrinth" with a dear friend of mine. We both cried like babies and now I don't know what to do with myself anymore.


----------



## 103905 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ive recently watched Wreck it Ralph heheh forever disney fan right here


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2016)

I liked Wreck it Ralph and it's retro-gaming theme.

Saw Wall-e again recently. I think it's really good, and clever too. Plus his relationship with Eva is really touching ^_^

I like Studio Ghibli films aswell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2016)

I like how it was almost like a silent film with no dialogue to start, it's quite satirical, and the love story is really sweet.

Yep, My Neighbour Totoro is definitely a favorite of mine too - of course Spirited Away, and I liked Laputa Castle in the Sky. Howl's Moving castle was good, and Princess Mononoke. There's a real magic about them 

Not seen The Judge.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I watched Shut In and Incarnate recently, the former slightly better than the latter but Jesus horror movies have really gone downhill. I used to enjoy them, even those that were a little silly. But now they don't even make sense, it's all just loosely thrown together garbage. I'm not even sure how any of these make it to the cinemas lol. I could write a better film fully DP'ed, blindfolded and with one arm tied behind my back.


----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2013)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them, love Harry Potter


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

I tend to avoid space dramas (never watched Gravity) vertigo, worst symptom for me! :-o

But saw a David Bowie documentary recently and he said he never wanted to go to space, he'd be terrified, and was scared just walking to his garden gate. Coming from the space oddity himself, I found that strangely reassuring


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

Zoolander 2 ,made me lol, not lolled for a long time 

Always been a big fan of Ben Stiller.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a mum so Frozen, Frozen, Frozen, Frozen and more Frozen.

Trying to get her to watch more films like Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Secret Life of Pets but she just wants to watch frozen lol.

I saw Fantastic Beasts in the cinema in November which was awesome.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Recently watched Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2 Enjoyed it, Kurt Russel was good.

Watched Alien Covenant last night. Pretty cool.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've not watched any films for ages, but watched a crazy little horror movie last night called Starry Eyes. It had a retro John Carpenter style soundtrack and was pretty vivid and mesmerising, if gruesome!

Also watched a strange film called Aaaaaaaah! Which was mad too. Everyone grunted like apes and it was pretty bizarre and satirical about the veneer of society.


----------



## dmgice (Nov 10, 2017)

Recently watched a documentary about the shower scene in Psycho called 78/52.

I liked it, but it did seem a bit too self appreciating near the beginning of it. A bit repetitive at first. The context of the scene from an editing perspective though is pretty genius and I really enjoyed how the movie did a shot by shot break down of the scene.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It is really interesting to see how great scenes were done.

Talking documentaries, I watched Louis Theroux, My Scientology Movie the other day. I hadn't planned to I just got caught up in it as it was really good. There was a great scene where a senior member tried to use mind control to make him go away and he knew exactly what they were doing and wouldn't budge.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Thor: Ragnarok

Really enjoyed this  It's epic and funny at the same time.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Justice League, Awesome.

Got a bit obsessed with The Last Jedi, watched it about eight times now


----------



## JCGame (9 mo ago)

I saw bridgerton on netfic, want you to follow, it's great.


Click Here


----------



## JCGame (9 mo ago)

All of Us Are Dead very good

Click Here


----------

